# Resin - Do I need a Catalyst?



## scjohnson243 (Jun 27, 2014)

Morning all - I was reading a penmaking book last night and my wife mentioned she would love to try to make a few blanks with "pretty colors" - thinking that I may get some free blanks out of this, I thought it was a brilliant idea... I read in the library and someone linked to this resin from Michaels (Which I happen to have a 40% off cupon for, so wee)

Resin

Do I need to buy a catalyst for that? or anything else other than the coloring? If I *DO* need one, could someone be so kind as providing a link if so?

My initial plan was to create a mold using aluminum foil and just use the lathe and "Cut off" the aluminum once its hardened all the way.... 

Thanks!


----------



## Si90 (Jun 27, 2014)

Yep, you'll need a catalyst. It goes by the name of MEKP. I buy the kit in the link below which gives you everything you need to get started except if you want to add colour. It's a UK site but at least it gives you an idea of the basics to get started. If you want to do tube on casting, specific moulds for that are available.

Water Clear Casting Kit B - East Coast Fibreglass Supplies


----------



## truckfixr (Jun 27, 2014)

Yes, you need to use a catalyst.
Castin' Craft Catalyst

Use only two or three drops per ounce of resin. I personally don't care much for that brand of resin. It always turns out brittle for me. It does polish up nicely though.


----------



## plantman (Jun 27, 2014)

scjohnson243 said:


> Morning all - I was reading a penmaking book last night and my wife mentioned she would love to try to make a few blanks with "pretty colors" - thinking that I may get some free blanks out of this, I thought it was a brilliant idea... I read in the library and someone linked to this resin from Michaels (Which I happen to have a 40% off cupon for, so wee)
> 
> Resin
> 
> ...



Yes, you need a catalyst for your resin !! When you buy a PR from Michael's it should have a plastic cap on the can with the catalyst included. Last week I bought 2 cans of the resin from Michael's without the catalyst included. I asked if they had the catalyst, and they did not. The cans looked faded so I also asked if the product was new since they just opened the new store. Shoulder shrug!! One can I destroyed just trying to get the cap off, the other can wouldn't even pour out of the can. I returned the cans to the store and received a refund. I also checked the other 6 cans on the shelf and pointed out to the sales clerk that the cans had solidified and were not fit to sell. On checking the code date, I found the product to be from 2012. Several days later my wife and I were in the store again, and the same 6 cans were still on the shelf and no catalyst !!!! I went to Hobby Lobby and bought fresh resin. When I asked about the new cans with the catalyst included, they said they had not received the old style cans for over three years. Moral of the story, shake the can, if it doesn't sound like a liquid, don't buy it !!     Jim   S


----------



## glenspens (Jun 27, 2014)

Polyester Resins  try this link 1/2 the price and you get the mek with it or go to this link  and get a kit thats the way i got starter    Logo | Page 1 of 1


----------



## BSea (Jun 27, 2014)

glenspens said:


> Polyester Resins  try this link 1/2 the price and you get the mek with it or go to this link  and get a kit thats the way i got starter    Logo | Page 1 of 1


On the 1st link, be sure you get the silmar 41. It's the 5th resin on the page.  Others may work, but that's what most of us use.


----------



## glenspens (Jun 27, 2014)

ooops..... thanks BSea   yes get silmar 41 and the other link at w & w that also is silmar 41 that they put ther name on.


----------



## scjohnson243 (Jun 27, 2014)

Thanks Everyone!  That makes a lot more sense....

I appreciate all the information!  Now to make sure my wife picks up enough aluminum foil until my molds come in.


----------



## its_virgil (Jun 28, 2014)

glenspens said:


> Polyester Resins  try this link 1/2 the price and you get the mek with it or go to this link  and get a kit thats the way i got starter    Logo | Page 1 of 1



Just so there is no confusion: MEK is a solvent used by painters and MEKP is the catalyst for polyester resin. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy 4 using Forum Runner


----------



## nativewooder (Jun 28, 2014)

Above all, please read the directions carefully!  And pay attention to any safety precautions.  Most, but not all, retailers will sell the resin as a kit with the proper amount of catalyst.  Happy learning to cast successfully!!!


----------

